# tecumseh 3.8 centura question



## henrytitus (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a tecumseh 3.8 centura. Need carb kit but model/ serial numbers on engine do not correspond to anything. 
engine model LEV 100 338013C (c)
engine family WTPXS.1631BA
This came on a frigidaire lawn mower.
Model SD2238TB
Does anybody have a correct cross reference for this? 
Thanks! 
henry.


----------



## WCSE (Jul 18, 2005)

The carb kit you need is part number 632760B. HTH


----------



## henrytitus (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks a bunch. This mower had low hours on it even though it's 15 years old. 
henry


----------

